# Help with pedigree?



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

So looking back at the pedigrees of all my animals (dogs and horses) is fascinating to me! My first golden, Autumn, who crossed the bridge in 2015 at 15 1/2 years old is my one animal whose pedigree I am very unfamiliar with. I was only a teen when my parents got her and we didn't know anything about clearances, etc so we got her from a backyard breeder. My parents have her AKC papers with just her sire and dam info on them, but nothing further back. I have created a K9 Data page for her with what info I have. Is there any way to find out more about whats back in her pedigree? I'm just so curious to know what's back there! Here is her K9 Data page: Pedigree: Autumn Harvest Moon II


----------



## Errigal (Feb 7, 2018)

Goldens&Friesians said:


> So looking back at the pedigrees of all my animals (dogs and horses) is fascinating to me! My first golden, Autumn, who crossed the bridge in 2015 at 15 1/2 years old is my one animal whose pedigree I am very unfamiliar with. I was only a teen when my parents got her and we didn't know anything about clearances, etc so we got her from a backyard breeder. My parents have her AKC papers with just her sire and dam info on them, but nothing further back. I have created a K9 Data page for her with what info I have. Is there any way to find out more about whats back in her pedigree? I'm just so curious to know what's back there! Here is her K9 Data page: Pedigree: Autumn Harvest Moon II


Hi, 
Sometimes backyard bred goldens have some pretty interesting stuff if you go back far enough, but you've hit a dead end because her more recent ancestors are not prominent. However, you can go to AKC and pay for a four generation pedigree. They can usually fill in the blanks, and going back that far, you may find a number of dogs already entered in K9DATA. The price is at least $40, depending how many generations you want - three may be adequate to get you somewhere, but four or five is safer. They can also take forever to get these to you, but it's worth the wait. Outside of AKC, the other possibility is that her breeder may know, and you can look her up instead. This I think is a bit of a long shot, but it may be worth a try. Good luck!


----------



## BlazenGR (Jan 12, 2012)

You can order an online pedigree, 5 generations, for $17. If I hadn't just used my Breeder of Merit dollars for something else, I would order it for you.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Pedigree: Autumn Harvest Moon II 
Here you go, all filled in now.


----------



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

Thank you so much Prism! I don't know how you find all that, but I really appreciate it!


----------



## BrianO (Apr 7, 2016)

Prism, you are a class act! I appreciate the way you participate on this forum. You give selflessly for others you do not know for the love of the breed. Thank you. This kind of support is why I come to this forum.

Brian (and Pippin, too)


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I wish I could find Golden Lady (in the 5th behind) but no such luck...
Lesley(BLAZENGR) had many of the ones in that once I made the bridge to, hers picked up and filled in. She devotes so much time to k9data every day so that it is easy for others to just fill in the bridging dogs and viola!


----------



## BrianO (Apr 7, 2016)

I enjoy meeting golden people who have the same friendly attitude of the golden dog who is sharing my life.


----------



## BlazenGR (Jan 12, 2012)

I was able to fill out behind Golden Lady Girl


----------

